# Plastic in Contadors blood



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry if this is in one of the other threads but Contador's sample also has trace plasitc elements of the same type that blood transfusion bags are made from. But I'm already over it as they all dope, so get over it.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

ok...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Plastic is on the banned list?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Mmm, nothing like a fresh cup of plastic in the morning.

So get over it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ok, go on. What sort of things are made of plastic?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Ok, go on. What sort of things are made of plastic?


Treks?


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that those were circulating traces of his calf implants.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Blood transfusion bags. The OP had it right. I laugh hard...


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Plastic, in *my* blood? 
It's more common than you think...


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

So you have "di(2-ethylhexyl" in your blood like Contador? I'd get a new transfussion bag as it's not common outside of those bags.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Spanish plastic forks are made out of the same plastic used in Spanish doping bags. Duh. How do you know it was not from the fork?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

What's so sad/funny/fail about this whole thing is that nobody even doubts that blood boosting is common among these athletes. But yet the focus is on a little bit of drug that was in his system, not the boosting because these "passports" are thought to be bulletproof. Well, hopefully this takes the shredder to the passports.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Spanish plastic forks are made out of the same plastic used in Spanish doping bags. Duh. How do you know it was not from the fork?


Or a douche bag?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Or a douche bag?


Nice! Classic!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Treks?



That is so funny! Golly gee, I'm still laughing.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*If you ate with the fork*



rydbyk said:


> Spanish plastic forks are made out of the same plastic used in Spanish doping bags. Duh. How do you know it was not from the fork?


So if you ate a steroid contaminated steak while leading the Tour, you could be in double the amount of trouble of a steak or the fork alone!

-Smarty


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Could the plastic be from a water bottle? Could all of us bicyclists have traces of plastic in our systems?


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Treks?



HIlarious!!! You made tea come out of my nose!


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Ah!*



Mapei said:


> Could the plastic be from a water bottle? Could all of us bicyclists have traces of plastic in our systems?


Good point! and the Camelbak bladders are actually made from the stuff too - and in fact
were first prototyped using IV bags so I wonder if that could be part of the deal too?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

<img src=https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/5dd6a6e8-53be-4dac-9edc-9bcabad14e41.jpg>


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Treks?


Do they make good blood bags?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mapei said:


> Could the plastic be from a water bottle? Could all of us bicyclists have traces of plastic in our systems?


ZOMG. I had no idea I was a doper!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Could the plastic be from a water bottle? Could all of us bicyclists have traces of plastic in our systems?


and somehow it only showed up in contadors sample?


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

The plastic finding is only a rumor thus far. But even if it is true, it proves nothing: don't athlete's often get IV saline/electrolytes after intense workouts on hot days? Same bag, no? And plastic doesn't metabolize well, so it sticks around in the blood for a long, long time


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Italophile said:


> The plastic finding is only a rumor thus far. But even if it is true, it proves nothing: don't athlete's often get IV saline/sugar after intense workouts on hot days? Same bag, no? And plastic doesn't metabolize well, so it sticks around in the blood for a long, long time.


Then why was it in a urine sample?


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Delete...


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

OK, body, then. The kidneys get the stuff from the blood, after all. Anyway, still only a rumor. Let's see how this plays out, shall we?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Italophile said:


> The plastic finding is only a rumor thus far. But even if it is true, it proves nothing: don't athlete's often get IV saline/electrolytes after intense workouts on hot days? Same bag, no? And plastic doesn't metabolize well, so it sticks around in the blood for a long, long time


They're not supposed to give IVs after races any more. For the most part, it's medically unnecessary. If a rider is in that bad of shape to get IV fluids, probably time to pull out of that particular race.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

spade2you said:


> They're not supposed to give IVs after races any more. For the most part, it's medically unnecessary. If a rider is in that bad of shape to get IV fluids, probably time to pull out of that particular race.


And blood bags use a different plastic than saline bags.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Italophile said:


> OK, body, then. The kidneys get the stuff from the blood, after all. Anyway, still only a rumor. Let's see how this plays out, shall we?


Surely you don't mean wait for the news and _*then*_ respond to it, do you?
Where's the fun in that? :Yawn:
Heh!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

covenant said:


> And blood bags use a different plastic than saline bags.


Some do, some don't. I believe standard PVC can absorb proteins, but there are saline bags on the market that are designed to handle protein bound drugs. I wouldn't know though, I'm not a pharmacist or anything........


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/sports/cycling/05cycling.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## Axe (Sep 21, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Some do, some don't. I believe standard PVC can absorb proteins, but there are saline bags on the market that are designed to handle protein bound drugs. I wouldn't know though, I'm not a pharmacist or anything........


And what would a saline bag doing in Contador's blood?


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope, no IV's allowed, unless in an emergency and that would be reported to the doping control.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

The sad part of the article is Kohl getting tested 100 times and only getting caught once. The Contador "beef" argument is also kind of funny as there have been thousands of Spanish blood tests and thousands of tons of beef consumed so Contador must have eaten it all. Given one or two positives a year, I'd beleive Contador, given one after another, day after day, I don't, and this was supposed to be a "new era" in a clean sport.


----------

